# Boat size st Mary's river



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Got a 15.5' aluminum row boat, 20 hp motor. Is this big enough for safe fishing on st Mary's? Thanks


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure what section of the river you plan to fish but I can speak for the Raber Bay area. I would say you would be fine as long as you pay very close attention to the wind. Off shore in the bay wouldn't be bad but I have seen 4 footers when the wind is coming into the bay. I would definitely pick the day carefully for fishing by the islands. If the winds start picking up, I would get back or you could end up spending time on one of the islands to wait it out. It's big water in the Raber area and can definitely get nasty when the wind picks up.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

We fished in the Raber Bay area in a 14 foot boat and always tried to stay in the sheltered areas. When fishing the river channel stay out of the way of the freighters going thru. As was mentioned I have seen 4 to 5 footers in that area. Just depends what area you plan on fishing


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

I'd probably be going in the sault ste Marie (usa) area.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

Really depends on what kind of 15.5 foot boat you have. 

Most areas in the St. Mary’s it is best to have a deep V, (IMO deeper the better) in case you get caught somewhere. 

Jon boats and the like require a lot more caution and prior planning.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Stillkickin said:


> Really depends on what kind of 15.5 foot boat you have.
> 
> Most areas in the St. Mary’s it is best to have a deep V, (IMO deeper the better) in case you get caught somewhere.
> 
> Jon boats and the like require a lot more caution and prior planning.


A 17 foot wide body aluminum is perfect for all water down from the locks all the way to Huron. Perfect also for the upper river including Superior from Bay Mills across to GroCap on the Canadian side.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

This is a picture of my boat. Have a 20 HP now.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

David Cords said:


> This is a picture of my boat. Have a 20 HP now.[
> You will definitely be in the minority out there, acceptable in blue bird conditions.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Remember that those freighters kick up a good size wake


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Scout 2 said:


> Remember that those freighters kick up a good size wake


Not so much wake but a good sucking action when passing.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> Remember that those freighters kick up a good size wake


When it comes to surface waves the lake freighters are generally not too bad, the salties throw a dandy wake especially well down river where the speed limit is higher and even those don't come close to what the yachts can throw. FM


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Forest Meister said:


> When it comes to surface waves the lake freighters are generally not too bad, the salties throw a dandy wake especially well down river where the speed limit is higher and even those don't come close to what the yachts can throw. FM


The last time I was there we were by Lime Island and they were going by on a reg basis. Some of them threw a decent size wake. There ws a boat anchored in the shipping channel and the DA did not move and a freighter almost ran him over. I bet they were within 15 foot from the side of the freighter. They could not move fast enough once that happened. BIL and I just laughed as I bet they had their drawers full


----------



## arbutus (May 20, 2014)

David Cords said:


> Got a 15.5' aluminum row boat, 20 hp motor. Is this big enough for safe fishing on st Mary's? Thanks


I live in the Soo and have fished in the river in boats smaller than yours. It depends on wind and waves. If not too windy you will be just fine, lots of people use that size.


----------



## localdj84 (Feb 17, 2009)

David Cords said:


> Got a 15.5' aluminum row boat, 20 hp motor. Is this big enough for safe fishing on st Mary's? Thanks


I fish with a 12ft boat and 9hp motor all over if winds aren’t crazy. Ships don’t bother me.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

You'll be fine in the Soo. I fished for years out of my 14 footer with a 15 horse. If the winds kick up might be a bumpy ride on the way back to the ramp but its not far.


----------



## danforth (Apr 11, 2010)

boat smart, a lot of the boats are small around here, watch the weather and be ready and watch the boats going by, you can see the wake before it gets to you turn your bow into the wake ride over it like a wave or two and go back to fishing, stay in a bay or on the calmer side of the river or behind the power plant. you will be fine, if it gets to bad get off and live for another day. always take life jackets and a good bailing bucket. enjoy tour time on the water.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

David Cords said:


> This is a picture of my boat. Have a 20 HP now.


Your probably going to get wet if there is chop on the water or a larger wake hits you. You would by OK if your fishing the skinny parts of the St. Marys.


----------

